# Welcome Flagmount RID



## Foxford (21 May 2008)

I'd love to know if anyone met this stallion. I have a 2yo gelding of his and I've never been able to find a picture of him! From what I can gather he died in 2006, about the time my lad was born. The article I found didn't give any information about his death though.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





A long shot I know, my next step will be to ask the Irish Horse Board if they have any pictures from his promotional material. Thanks!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here is my boy, not sure if he looks like his dad or his mum for that matter!


----------



## no_no_nanette (21 May 2008)

Do you know what Welcome Flagmount's breeding is?  I have a friend with a Flagmount Diamond gelding who does look a bit like your chap.
I managed to track down the sire of my RID mare through finding his owner listed on the IHR, www.irishsporthorse.com and then contacting him ... if Welcome Flagmount is only recently deceased, then he may still be listed.  Alternatively, try the stud?

Good luck!


----------



## cruiseline (21 May 2008)

Welcome Flagmount was by Flagmount King, out of a mare called Welcome who was by Legaun Prince. He was born in 1996.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cruiseline (21 May 2008)

If you go here there is a picture of one of his offspring, looks a lot like your boy in colour and those spots, lovely.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/index.ph...l_font=1&amp;l=


----------



## Foxford (21 May 2008)

Yep, he was by Flagmount King. Although my lad does have Flagmount Diamond on his dams side, so well spotted!

I have trawled through that website, but haven't found anything other than a few statistics on him. I believe he was owned/competed by Gabriel Slattery at Castlelawn stud in Co. Mayo. I suppose I should contact them, I just thought they probably get loads of people asking for info all the time! Most breeders I've contacted in the past have never got back to me.


----------



## cruiseline (21 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Most breeders I've contacted in the past have never got back to me. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

How rude of them, as a breeder I am always delighted to know how may babies are doing.


----------



## nijinsky (21 May 2008)

Welcome Flagmount - Grade A SJ - ridden by Gabriel Slattery (IRE).  He is a grey stallion.  Born in 1996.  Can't find any pictures but know I came across him somewhere as I have a mare by Flagmount King.  Google Gabriel Slattery, there may be a picture of him riding Welcome Flagmount.

Failing that if you have a look on www.irishhorsefinder.com there is a contact number for Denis Phelan, owner of Flagmount King, he is a very nice guy, very helpful.  I'm sure he can point you in the right direction.

I found Irish Horse Board very slow with their information and don't have a great search facility.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Foxford (22 May 2008)

Gosh that's amazing! They have the same skewed blaze and spots! Thanks for all the info everyone, I've got a bit to go on now.


----------



## Foxford (22 May 2008)

I FOUND HIM!!!







What a stunning boy, no wonder his progeny do well in the show ring. My lad seems to have inherited a bit more bone from his mum but he has obviously taken after his dad.


----------



## MaverickMD (22 May 2008)

Reading this post - I wondered if any one can find me a picture of the following stallions: -

Ghareeb - I believe at the Kiltealy Stud in Ireland
or
Saracen Hill - again standing in Ireland
or 
Puissance - standing in Ireland

I cant find any info on them at all !


----------



## partypremier (5 September 2008)

I know you posted ages ago but if you still are looking for info on "flaggie" I might be able to help.
He was one of the most loved, friendliest stallions I have ever come across.  Very gentlemanlike to ride &amp; handle.  The photo on the internet was when he was 3 or 4.  He developed into a gorgeous well proportioned dapple grey.
I have a 6 yr old by him very easy horse.  I bought him from Gabe as a 4 year old in May 2006. I went back a month later &amp; Flaggie had been killed the week before in  a freak accident, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Fiona his groom  was plaiting him up for a sj comp, a wall between them &amp; The sauna. The horse spooked in the sauna &amp; freakishly the wall collapsed on top of Fiona &amp; Flaggie.  He took the weight of the wall off crushing Fiona whilst she was pulled out, once she was free he collapsed &amp; died.
I know it sounds like a movie but that was what happened, he is buried at the stud &amp; it has taken a long time for everyone involved to come to terms with the loss of such a saint.
Gabe &amp; his father have several youngsters by him, one a very promising stallion so hopefully the bloodline will continue.
Your boy looks in good proprtion as his sire.
Where did you get him &amp; who is his dam??
I can give you Gabe's number if you want or his father's he tries to keep tabs on how well offspring are etc. But I will warn you they have very strong Irish accents that take a bit to understand.


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yep, he was by Flagmount King. Although my lad does have Flagmount Diamond on his dams side, so well spotted!



[/ QUOTE ]

Flagmount King and Flagmount Diamond were full brothers - so not too hard to spot the family resemblance!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Welcome Flagmount is not listed on the Irish 'Stallions Online' site although they do list deceased stallions.  But he's listed under Flagmount King progeny as having gained 265 SJ points - owned by Gabriel Slattery Jnr.  He's also listed on the UK site as sire of 3 horses registered here - all male -  Lord of the Manor (2003), Ballymacauley (2003) and Welcome Rebel (2001)  - I would guess these are all geldings as they're listed with an RID number - but no reference to them passing grading and they're not on the stallion list.


----------



## ocrowe (15 February 2010)

Yeah, I've a mare by him - chestnut and all - but what a super temperment... Not a bad jump either!


----------



## Flagmoutprideandjoy (7 April 2010)

Hello I have a Son of Welcome Flagmount, he's Chestnut. And exactly the same build to your horse. He's By Welcome Flagmount out of Bridge House Pride.
His Registered name is Ballymacauley (but just found out it was supposed to be Flagmount Pride And Joy)


----------



## Irishlife (7 April 2010)

I knew Welcome Flagmount and he was a real loss when he died. He jumped Grand Prix, Grade A and represented Ireland at Lanaken. He was tragically killed and his groom injured when a wall collapsed on them.

He has left some super stallion sons who are yet to prove themselves being young but look out for Welcome Emperor and Rebel Flagmount they have his stamp and are good looking and ought to jump. Welcome Flagmount's stock is very popular as he was a draught horse that could perform.

His owners were shattered when he died and have a lovely memorial at the stud.  I sent a wonderful black Welcome Flagmount sired horse to a friend in England, they are all lookers and good at what they do. They carry great back breeding too.


----------



## rebel mountain (7 April 2010)

welcome flagmount is a half brother to welcome diamond winner of irish draft stallion class in RDS 2002


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 April 2010)

i have a youngster by Welcome Diamond   -Finnians Diamond 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/finnians+diamond


----------



## Flagmoutprideandjoy (7 April 2010)

My horse came over from ireland as a 4 yr old and was only gelded at 4 and he has sired some stock aparently. Sadly mine can't jump brilliantly lol and he's 7! What was his temperament like Irishlife?


----------



## rebel mountain (7 April 2010)

neversaynever got clover hill  and king of diamonds in back breeding impressive!!!!


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 April 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			neversaynever got clover hill  and king of diamonds in back breeding impressive!!!!
		
Click to expand...

he is such a lovely,lovely lad.....  big softie. Ive only had him a week and he's stolen my heart already.


----------



## Flagmoutprideandjoy (7 April 2010)

Here's The breeding of mine
What u think?
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ballymacauley


----------



## Irishlife (7 April 2010)

Flagmoutprideandjoy said:



			My horse came over from ireland as a 4 yr old and was only gelded at 4 and he has sired some stock aparently. Sadly mine can't jump brilliantly lol and he's 7! What was his temperament like Irishlife?
		
Click to expand...

All of the WF's I ever knew were clever, honest and kind and usually had looks and a jump. He was a gentleman too.


----------



## rebel mountain (7 April 2010)

pride of toames got some real nice ones my dad had a foal by him years ago and seen an old knave of hearts mare this year a proper stunner


----------



## Foxford (8 April 2010)

Wow, it's lovely to see some of his other progeny! Pride and Joy - your boy is stunning and his head and neck are so like my chap I did a double take.

Irishlife - yes it was a sad loss, I think he might have been one of the greats had he not been taken so young. I've had my eye on Rebel Flagmount as his breeding is almost identical to Finlays (Fin is out of a Huntingfield Rebel mare). Just in case I win the lottery and buy a broodmare!

I originally posted this 2 years ago, and since then I've backed my horse. He is an absolute pleasure in all ways. Horizontally laid back but he loves life and has a spark about him. I'm hoping the next 2 years will be as fun as the last 2! I'd have another by Welcome Flagmount a heart beat.

Last year in H&H there was an article about the LW show cob Hallmark, also by WF. He is doing incredibly well, and I think he's only 6.


----------



## magic104 (9 April 2010)

Foxford said:



			I FOUND HIM!!!







What a stunning boy, no wonder his progeny do well in the show ring. My lad seems to have inherited a bit more bone from his mum but he has obviously taken after his dad.
		
Click to expand...

That is the same photo that appears on http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=Welcome+Flagmount+&x=9&y=11 always a good place to start & usually more acurate then allbreeds.


----------



## rebel mountain (9 April 2010)

welcome flagmount had another half brother by captain clover called welcome captain he had 415sjai points in 2008 and welcome flagmount himself had 250sjai points.does your fellow have much of a jump


----------



## Irishlife (9 April 2010)

Welcome Captain was a very good looking horse and was sold to America.

Welcome Flagmount has another stallion offspring apart from Rebel Flagmount called Welcome Emperor, I saw him at a stallion parade on Monday. They are so "typey" of himself it is not true. I believe that Welcome Flagmount will be a "legacy" stallion albeit of the more modern type of draught.  

The horse I sent to a friend in UK like Welcome Captain was a sporthorse by WF out of an Easy Lift mare whose dam went back to Ben Purple. Although this horse had a cross more blood, we were hoping to keep him as a stallion but he went and did a bit of work in UK instead and got duly gelded. He is called Welcome Purple Jake. 

It is interesting how WF stealthily pops up in a lot of very good horses pedigrees. I am a great fan of him.


----------



## Foxford (10 April 2010)

Very interesting Irishlife! I'd love to nip over to Cavan and pick up another by him, but I'm guessing his last crop of foals was small and they will be 3 now. Finlay is rising 4, and he appears to have a good jump (due to the fact he has escaped from the field on more than one occaison and his preferred route of exit is over hedges!!). Also we took him over poles during backing and my instructor who has been placed at Badminton reckons he will be quite careful. Fingers crossed we will be out competing next year and get WFs name out there.


----------



## Irishlife (10 April 2010)

Oh good luck with him and as a previous poster said, the Slatterys who bred and stood him love to hear how his stock are doing so keep us posted and I live a few fields across from them as the crow flies so I can let them know he is flying the flag for WF.

Welcome Emperor is up for inspection next week at Cavan and hopefully if he passes that is two legacy stallions by WF.


----------



## lesley_84 (13 April 2010)

My mare had a foal out of Welcome Flagmount in 2005, unfortunately I had to sell both mare and foal. I'm mad to find out how the foal (now a 5 yr old) turned out. He is now a black gelding, out of a ISH mare called Malibu Sue and as far as I know he was sold to the UK last year. If anyone has heard of a horse that matches this please let me know, would love to even see a photo of him, I bred him to keep and I hate to think what i'm missing out on with him.


----------



## Roundfort (15 May 2010)

Hi Foxford, 
I also have a "Welcome Flagmount" gelding. Born in 2006. (16.2hh) He was orphaned as a foal and definitely missed his mum - he is a small bit of a bully, but really laid back and quite good natured. He does have a stubborn streak however, and a friend of mine has his full sister who also has the same streak in her. They are both good looking horses. He is great to ride, really steady. I like the look of your lad, he has the same sort of a stamp on him as mine. I have some piccies, but they don't show him in his best light - lazing around in field, a bit dirty. 

I am taking him down to the sales in Goresbridge next week. I'd like to keep him myself, but he is too good for me really - needs someone to take him out eventing/showjumping etc.


----------



## hels/kent (22 August 2011)

hi hoping you get this, I think I have your foal, now 6, born 24/05/05, He is called Kent and currently being trained as an eventer!  He is a real sweetie, would love to catch you up on his history! and show you piccies.


----------



## lesley_84 (15 September 2011)

Hi Hels/ kent,
   I think thats my man, is Kent his registered name? Would love to see photos. my email is lesleymccloskey@yahoo.co.uk I always regretted selling him. Would love to find out more about him, and can show you photos of the mare too, she was my first horse and a real sweetie too


----------



## CracklinRosie (5 January 2013)

I've been searching for pictures of this handsome boy, I too have one of his offspring and he's his Sire's double! Will post a picture when I have one uploaded. his name is Lancastrian Blue Diamond.


----------



## CracklinRosie (5 January 2013)




----------

